# McCulloch Oiler Question Eager Beaver 2.1



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

Can someone advise me on the oiler on this saw. There is an adjustment screw on the end of the oil pump, How far do I adjust it in or out? I would assume that tightening it reduces flow and that loosening increases flow? 


Also there is another screw on the outside chain cover/Brake Housing just below the stud that the bar nut attaches, what purpose does that serve/ Is it supposed to be tightened down all the way? Looks like the tip of the screw might protrude into a hole in the bar? I was wondering if it had anything to do with the oil flow?

And one more dumb question, has anyone every had any success in welding a broken brake band? I am thinking it may not be feasible given the stress on the band. Not sure if I want to go to the expense of buying a new band, The brake band is broken and I am thinking that while it is a significant safety feature it is not a must have; given all the earlier saws that never had such a safety feature, Like seatbelts on an early 1960's car

Any advice appreciated

Spit


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Spit said:


> Can someone advise me on the oiler on this saw. There is an adjustment screw on the end of the oil pump, How far do I adjust it in or out? I would assume that tightening it reduces flow and that loosening increases flow?


You are correct tightening or turning clockwise will decrease flow while turning counter clockwise will increase. I would adjust with saw running (without bar and chain installed) and set to a moderate flow.



Spit said:


> Also there is another screw on the outside chain cover/Brake Housing just below the stud that the bar nut attaches, what purpose does that serve/ Is it supposed to be tightened down all the way? Looks like the tip of the screw might protrude into a hole in the bar? I was wondering if it had anything to do with the oil flow?


That is for the chain tension. The tip of the adjuster nut aligns with a hole in the bar and when the adjustment screw is turned clockwise it moves the bar out to remove slack from the chain.



Spit said:


> And one more dumb question, has anyone every had any success in welding a broken brake band?


No, I have never tried to weld a brake band I don't know if you would have any success with that. It is a safety feature to stop the chain if you encounter kick back. You can install bumper link chain to reduce the effect of kick back or a tip guard on the bar to eliminate it as a possible issue. Older saws did not have any of these features available, a chain saw can be a dangerous tool and you have to use common sense and be careful when using one.


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

With respect to welding the brake band, my guess is that it would be tough to do it and have a reliable weld. My guess is that it is similar to spring steel which is tempered and has a relatively high amount of carbon. Also, The heat effective zone would remove the temper.

If you do try it, your best bet would be a TIG welding process.


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

so I talked in person with an old time McCulloch tech today. He explained to me that the adjustable oilers (with the screw) were replaced in many cases with a non adjustable version...which I what I think I have...as upon closer examination there is no screw in my oiler....there is a hole in the tank cover with a + /- arrow but on the oiler itself no screw. 

I thought I would share that with everyone in case they run into a similar situation.


----------

